# Groin Ultrasound



## cweavercpc (Jul 6, 2011)

Indication: Recent Cath with Right Groin Access

Right Groin ultrasound: There is normal flow in the right common femoral and SFA. No hematoma is noted. There is no pesudoaneurysm.

Impression: Unremarkable right groin ultrasoun. No pesudoaneurysm.

Is anyone billing for this??? thoughts on CPT?? 76705????

Thanks~


----------



## amym (Jul 6, 2011)

We bill 76880 for all post CATH ultrasounds!


----------



## cweavercpc (Jul 6, 2011)

amym said:


> We bill 76880 for all post CATH ultrasounds!


 
I looked at that code but was unsure since the guidance in the CPT book for the codes in that code range state ...._* primarily for evaluation of muscles, tendons, joints and/or soft tissures.*_ 

Do you have any documentation that supports using this code? I would greatly appreciate any additional info!

Thank you!


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jul 6, 2011)

I am also leaning towards 76705.  As far as I believe, groin is coded in other parts of abdomen, as we code 789.09 for groin pain.


----------

